# Mango and teakwood paddles



## Don Ratcliff (Apr 18, 2021)

Did a matched set of mango and teakwood traditional Hawaiian style paddles. These are going in the gallery.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 18, 2021)

Very nice


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Apr 18, 2021)

Nice! Galley or gallery?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 18, 2021)

Beautiful work Donny!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Apr 18, 2021)

Gorgeous paddles!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Apr 18, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Nice! Galley or gallery?


Gallery officer... fixed it.

Not sure why you guys think we should proof read everything. You get the idea, go with it and move on.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 18, 2021)

Sweet! Those should sell quick.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 18, 2021)

Perhaps they should go to a museum! They are that good! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 18, 2021)

Sweet! What's the finish and how's it applied?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## T. Ben (Apr 19, 2021)

Wow,those are beautiful.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Apr 19, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Gallery officer... fixed it.
> 
> Not sure why you guys think we should proof read everything. You get the idea, go with it and move on.


I could hardly say, 3 years sitting on the wrong side of a schoolteachers desk does strange things to you. You tend to read the fine print more. Then you wonder ' did his phone do that or are those really going on a boat?'

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Apr 19, 2021)

I dislike calling those things paddles - seems so demeaning - those are gorgeous works of art!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Apr 19, 2021)

Wildthings said:


> Sweet! What's the finish and how's it applied?


Just like this...
Blah, blah, blah

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Apr 19, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> I dislike calling those things paddles - seems so demeaning - those are gorgeous works of art!


To bad they don't fit in a FRB before assembly...


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Apr 19, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> I could hardly say, 3 years sitting on the wrong side of a schoolteachers desk does strange things to you. You tend to read the fine print more. Then you wonder ' did his phone do that or are those really going on a boat?'


Very large fingers on a tiny keyboard and a phone that try's to screw with me. Combine that with an I just dont care to proof read on this site because I do it so much at work you can simply use your imagination if I post something that is a bit off.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 19, 2021)

Oh very cool. I like those.....



Don Ratcliff said:


> To bad they don't fit in a FRB before assembly...


They will. Just gotta make a few cuts here and there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jasonparadis (Apr 20, 2021)

Nicely done Don!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 22, 2021)

Just in case anyone wants to make one like the one Don posted on here

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Apr 27, 2021)

Seems like a lot of waste in that video. I bet Don's way of making the handle out of one board and the blade out a different board results in less waste. You could get multiple handles and blades from a single board.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Arn213 (Apr 27, 2021)

I bet he is very thrifty on the blanks to get the most out of it. It probably correlates to the same idea of getting multiple guitar necks when you nest 2 acoustic neck outline out of a 24” x 4” tall (quarter sawn orientation) and 3” (flat sawn orientation)- you net 2 this way, while a 24” x 3” square will net you only 1 neck blank (plus the additional heel build up). You can also get 2 set neck electric blanks if you nest the outline in a “yin/yan” fashion with an off set pull to clear the thickest area of the heel where it meets the tapered neck shaft thickness- you can do this with a 33”-36” long blank and 3” square. That is the best case scenario if you want to get the most out of the blank as a 30” x 3” square will only net 1 set neck blank (well yes, if you are into scarf joint and heel build up, you can squeeze another).

It does beg the question Don- you spoke to me about an angled handle for paddles. What dimensions do you require to net 2?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Maverick (Apr 27, 2021)

Nicely done.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Apr 28, 2021)

Arn213 said:


> I bet he is very thrifty on the blanks to get the most out of it. It probably correlates to the same idea of getting multiple guitar necks when you nest to acoustic neck outline out of a 24” x 4” tall (quarter sawn orientation) and 3” (flat sawn orientation)- you net 2 this way, while a 24” x 3” square will net you only 1 neck blank (plus the additional heel build up). You can also get 2 set neck electric blanks if you nest the outline in a “yin/yan” fashion with an off set pull to clear the thickest area of the heel where it meets the tapered neck shaft thickness- you can do this with a 33”-36” long blank and 3” square. That is the best case scenario if you want to get the most out of the blank as a 30” x 3” square will only net 1 set neck blank (well yes, if you are into scarf joint and heel build up, you can squeeze another).
> 
> It does beg the question Don- you spoke to me about an angled handle for paddles. What dimensions do you require to net 2?


2"x2.5" will get a handle because theres an "S" curve to them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Apr 28, 2021)

Racing paddles.


----------

